# RN Communications



## CTWay (Feb 25, 2014)

I served in the Communications Branch of the Royal Navy for 28 yrs. I was initially trained as what we called crossed trained, ie, I was fully conversant with Radio Communications and Tactial Communications (Flags, Semaphore, Warfare). I went on to reach the rank of Petty Officer, or Communications Yeoman. When I left the Navy, I was the Communications Manager at RAF Oakhanger, the UK Sattelite Station. My main job was involved in the Communications link ups for the Shuttle Space Missions. I have now retired, but I still dabble in the field. I can still read morse at 25-30 wpm, still do semaphore, and still know my flags. Once a communicator, always a communicator.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

CT,
I served 32 years in the RFA just about all Signal ratings and PO's were ex Andrew.
They to a man were professional and got me out of many a fix during Exercises and Evolutions.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I served some 30 years in RFA and the only Yeoman of Signals I sailed with who was not ex RN was Dave Stubbings from Malta.


----------

